# How to tell what year my Sentra is?



## Innominate (Feb 23, 2005)

Dumb question I'm sure, but I just got this for my birthday, first car and all. It's old, that much is obvious. How do you find out the year?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

do a carfax check with the vin number. Itll give you all the info on your car.


----------



## Innominate (Feb 23, 2005)

91sentra said:


> do a carfax check with the vin number. Itll give you all the info on your car.


I know nothing about cars. Help me out here?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

your VIN # is on the drivers side on the dash corner next to the A pillar. You can see it through the windshield. Get the # and go to www.carfax.com and pu the VIN in the Car History part and you should get all the info you want. Or send me a PM with the VIN and i can find it out for you


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

but you need to pay for carfax right? go to your local nissan dealer, they should be able to do something like that for free.


----------



## Innominate (Feb 23, 2005)

Year/Make/Model: 1994 NISSAN SENTRA E/XE/SE/LE
Body Style: Sedan 2 Dr.
Engine Type: 1.6L L4 16V SEQ MFI
Manufactured In: UNITED STATES
Search Results: 8 records found in our database

Is 8 records bad? I have no idea what that stuff means. 1.6 liter is how much gas it holds right? L4? No idea what that is. 16V? SEQ? MFI? Can someone tell me what all that means? Also what E/XE/SE/LE is at the top... Thanks.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Innominate said:


> Year/Make/Model: 1994 NISSAN SENTRA E/XE/SE/LE
> Body Style: Sedan 2 Dr.
> Engine Type: 1.6L L4 16V SEQ MFI
> Manufactured In: UNITED STATES
> ...


Engine:
1.6L = 1.6-liter displacement
L4 = four cylinders inline
16V = 16 valves total (4-valves per cylinder)
SEQ MFI = sequential multiport fuel injection

Models:
E = base Sentra
XE = some common options like power steering, air conditioner, etc.
SE = sport model, mainly spoiler and different wheels
LE = loaded

There should be a plate riveted or glued to the driver's door jamb with this and other information. Gasoline capacity is listed in owner's manual. I bet you didn't get one, so I'll tell you the gas tank holds 13 gallons.

I've never used carfax so I have no clue how to interpret the incident history.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

The eight records may be about right, seeing that it's an 11-year-old car. May have been bought and sold a couple of times. When I bought my car 3 years ago, It had 4 records. One from the original dealer, one being bought by the original owner, one from the auction house, and one from the next dealer. 

So 8 is somewhat reasonable.


----------



## Innominate (Feb 23, 2005)

I see. Thanks everyone for the help. What kind of things can I put on my car to make it look better? Because it looks pretty beat up. Missing a rim also.


----------

